
Running Rails on Amazon EC2 - mattculbreth
http://railspikes.com/2007/4/5/rails-on-ec2
======
mattjaynes
Great article on EC2! The author misnamed the article though since it hardly
mentions anything at all about Rails specifically. Regardless, definitely a
good read and introduction to the pros/cons of EC2 for beginners.

